# Hate



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hate seems to rank about on par with lust for one of the strongest human emotions.

Is there anyone that you currently hate so much you wish they were dead.? Not that you'd kill them, of course, just that news of their death (preferably a painful death) would have you grinning from ear to ear?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No, i don't hate anyone enough for that.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Njodis said:


> Yes; and I'd rather not go into details.


 :ditto


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I hate (a) certain individual(s), but their death would not please me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I nominate my sister-in-law for death. The one who screwed over my late brother & my whole family. Using my brother as her virtual slave and taking our family for half a million is the sort of thing that produces pure hate. I can't think of any human more worthless than her. She managed to say not a single word to me at his memorial service and ran out as fast as humanly possible to avoid having to talk to the relatives who all know she's something that sounds like "witch". You wouldn't think a 400# woman could move so fast.

On the day of his death she bought nearly $1,000 of clothes (I saw the credit card bill). She's cold as ice. All she wanted to know after he died (she didn't live with him) was "where's his wallet". Do you get the impression all she cared about was money? Instead of grieving over her dead husband, she wanted the cash. I was hardly surprised by her priorities, as he was her ATM for 20 years.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

No, but there are a people that I would like to hit with a vehicle.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't hate anyone. Hate takes too much time and too much energy and just makes you feel like crap. Feeling hatred toward someone doesn't make them feel bad, it doesn't do anything to them so I don't really see the point.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

When I hear there has been a hunting accident, my first thoughts are "I hope it's him." I don't wish anyone dead, dead, but if they died, it wouldn't break my heart.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Becky said:


> I don't hate anyone. Hate takes too much time and too much energy and just makes you feel like crap. Feeling hatred toward someone doesn't make them feel bad, it doesn't do anything to them so I don't really see the point.


 :agree Well said, Becky!

If I don't like someone, I'll avoid that person and try not to think about that person. Constantly thinking hateful thoughts toward someone will only hurt me. The best thing I can do for myself is to move on, be happy, and forget about the people who have hurt me in the past. I don't have to like them, but they're certainly not worthy of another thought from me.

It would be harder to move on though if they were still a part of my life. Luckily I was able to cut them out.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

realspark said:


> When I hear there has been a hunting accident, my first thoughts are "I hope it's him." I don't wish anyone dead, dead, but if they died, it wouldn't break my heart.


I know what you mean, there's someone in my life I feel the same way about


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

There are a couple of people I _strongly dislike_. I like to let fate take care of them, and for one, it already has. But not death, that's not payback enough for the things they did.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Not yet, but give it time.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

No... not anymore. Time may not heal old wounds, but old age makes you forget 'em.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> I don't hate anyone. Hate takes too much time and too much energy and just makes you feel like crap. Feeling hatred toward someone doesn't make them feel bad, it doesn't do anything to them so I don't really see the point.


I couldn't have said it better :squeeze :agree


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

A few


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hate is a very powerful emotion. There are people I strongly dislike, people who have hurt me in the past...but I don't think I could ever wish death on them. I'm not the type of person who would physically harm someone or wish they were dead no matter how much I dislike them.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes. There are a few people who have caused my family an immense amount of emotional/psychological pain and financial hardship. I don't wish them dead, but I do wish them a healthy dose of karma -- ten-fold.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

No, I can't say I've hated someone enough to wish them dead.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> Feeling hatred toward someone doesn't make them feel bad, it doesn't do anything to them so I don't really see the point.


Oh, it makes them feel bad if you do it right, doing everything possible to screw them over. When they want something you say "Gee, I don't know where that is" and all sorts of other fun stuff to waste their time & energy. It's so fun to see their utter frustration that you've helped cause. Works for me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I _wish_ I could hate someone enough to wish them dead. I just don't feel any emotions strongly at all. The only thing I feel is this low-level resentment of everyone.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_No...I don't hate anyone._


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I only hate myself.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

No, I don't truly hate anyone, but there are people I just don't care about. I guess I do wish karma upon those who gave me a hard time during school years, and upon anyone who does wrong.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

* Revenge is a dish best served cold.... Old Klingon Proverb*


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Hate*



WinterDave said:


> * Revenge is a dish best served cold.... Old Klingon Proverb*


I thought it was a French proverb?

Anyways, I agree with Lonelyguy ^^^ up there.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hate is so strong,so no..I do have people I dislike,but I don't want to see them dead..
I used to hate before,but those days are over..Will not spend my days dwelling over ****..


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

no......but for me i would understand why i hate someone first.......i try not to have angst over anyone......i try myself to be caring and compassionate despite things that i can't tolerate in individuals, family, so called friends, and the world......


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,hates not good..Tears you up inside..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

love/hate


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Yes. One person that I can think of.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate some people enough that I think they deserve to be crippled for life by my actions ("a non-fatal injury"), and I consider that to be a worse fate than death because they'll have to live with a constant reminder of how much I hate them. I can count the number of people I hate to this degree on one hand, though.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

There are many people I wish were dead, mostly political figures who have caused suffering on a massive scale - dictators and the like. Yet I wouldn't wish them a 'preferably painful' death - I wouldn't wish that on anyone, I abhor human suffering.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't wish them dead, that wouldn't make sense to me since I believe in reincarnation. I do however wish many people would have something really bad happen to them. Like my last 2 best friends and last bf, if any of them got into a horrible accident and became paralyized I'd be beyond thrilled. Even thinking about it brings a grin to my face.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Oh, it makes them feel bad if you do it right, doing everything possible to screw them over. When they want something you say "Gee, I don't know where that is" and all sorts of other fun stuff to waste their time & energy. It's so fun to see their utter frustration that you've helped cause. Works for me.


Doesn't that end up making you just as bad as them though? For all you know, they may have had just as valid of a reason for doing the thing that you found horrible in the first place. Or maybe they were misunderstood like we are so often with SA. Getting revenge, or wishing it on someone and letting them know about it just helps them validate their motives.

After all, *nobody* thinks they are the bad guy/girl.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

No, hate is a strong word.


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

Nope. I dislike someone more then anything in this world, yet I would never hate her. That would be giving her way to much power.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

i guess i don't care enough to wish someone dead, i would definitely wish them out of my life though.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I voted yes, but it saddens me a bit. I'm still very frightened of this person and I still have nightmares about him sometimes. I believe he's still dangerous, and the world will be a better place when he leaves it.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I wouldn't exactly say _yes_, but there _is_ one person out there who I _look forward to meeting_ in the future to show how things have changed over time.

I wouldn't wish death upon them. When you die, you are simply gone - that's it. Sometimes, death just doesn't seem good enough. I'm a very forgiving person, at least in the long run, but if I ever were to meet that person again on my circumstances, it'd probably turn out like something from a Saw movie.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

No. I'll say I wish they were dead, but honestly, I just wish they didn't exist, and there's a difference. I also wish for "karma" or w/e other people have mentioned to get back at some people.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> Hate is a very powerful emotion. There are people I strongly dislike, people who have hurt me in the past...but I don't think I could ever wish death on them. I'm not the type of person who would physically harm someone or wish they were dead no matter how much I dislike them.


Nicely put.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hate is a very very strong word, and i will not vote in this thread


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope. I pretty much like all people. I can think of maybe two people I have disliked (but did not hate) in my entire life. I would feel terrible if they died.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I hate to admit it but yes. I hate Derek Jeter. But it's a "I hate when he drops a single into right field in the 8th inning to score 2 runs and take a 3-2 lead over Boston" kinda hate. Not that he's done that recently, but he has in years past and it makes me wanna puke everytime. So if he went missing tomorrow...I dunno if I'd miss him lol.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not currently.


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't care for ALOT of people,but Wow, i don't hate anyone. That emotion will destroy you more than the hated. 

There are soo many mean,hateful,shallow,& immature people in this world...and these are the people i don't care for. They are the type to bring everybody else down. I don't deal with people who have shallow minds and hearts. People who call others ugly,etc I can't get with that program. 

Some people should be thankful that the mirror shows you your exterior only, because otherwise....they would not like what they see.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I haven't truly hated anyone....well ever. People can make me feel bad and make me strongly dislike being around them, but as long as they get out of my life I don't care about what happens to them. They can get run over by a bus or have an extremely happy life, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i cant stand one of my coworkers but i dont wish to see her dead.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't feel any hate toward any individuals...

It would seem I would have reason to growing up in seriously messed up blended families...but all I've been through and am going through, Hate seems like a petty luxery

I'm just in survival mode...

and have never been one for pettiness-anyway

I strongly dislike certain aspects of human behavior, though...

man life is short...I don't really seem to have much invested either way, one way or the other...they do what they do, I do what I do,

they stay away from me, I stay away from them...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't hate anyone---
maybe I've just been really lucky, because up until now noone has ever made me hate him/her.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i voted, the last one, i do sometimes wish people i hate would die but thats only anger speaking, if it did happen i'd feel really bad.

Although if something bad happened to someone like gordon brown, i'd probably feel nothing.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No. There have been some awful things done to me, but I only desire to regain what's been lost.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

No one's death would ever make me happy. *But* if my uncle ever accidentally walked in front of a speeding truck or something, I would not be too sad.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think maybe some of the things I've been feeling towards the drug laws and the politicians who market them, could be classified as hate. And it takes quite a bit for me to hate somebody. Usually, just repeated bullying without a reason.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well death is not the end. Eventually you will go there too. It's not like they permanently moved. I say leave them to God. Don't hate.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Well death is not the end. Eventually you will go there too. It's not like they permanently moved. I say leave them to God. Don't hate.


Debate ahead. Avoid...AVOID...noooo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hate causes too much chemical burning and stuff in the body, not to mention the soul. It could even hamper the immune system.


----------

